# Punta Cana, Dominican Rep. question



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello Ladies and Gents.

My wife surprised me today by telling me that she booked us a trip to Punta Cana, DR for my birthday next month. On this trip she and I are going to do the regular vacation stuff and then visit some cigar factories on my level-up day. Few of the places that she saw were: _La Flor Dominicana Cigar Factory Tour and _Tabacalera de Garcia Cigar Factory Tour.
After googling these locations, they are about an hour and a half travel from Punta Cana. How is traveling around there by taxi? Does anybody have any other good suggestions on where to go? It would be greatly appreciated.

Another thing, for those that have gone there and back, would it be better to buy cigars from the factory or Duty Free? How are DR Customs towards cigars? I've read a bunch of horror stories about them going through luggages and just taking or throwing things out in the garbage. I'm kinda scared now to bring a cigar cutter and a torch lighter with me. Any advice or information will be very helpful. I don't want to go on a spending spree at the factories and then my spoils will just be confiscated by DR airport security.

Thank you in advance!

Ed


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Was there in April. Taxis are questionable...ask the concierge to connect you with a safe, non scamming transport company. Roads are horrible there, with essentially no follwed speed limits or traffic laws...the ride will be scary! Can't speak to the factories. Most cigars made in the DR are made primarily for export. Therefore, anything you find in the DR will be vastly overpriced. Anything reasonable will be counterfeit, even the Dominican made smokes. Bringing back smokes is no problem, just be aware that most everything you see at the resort or shopping areas will be counterfeit. Have fun!


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Cory,

Thank you very much! I figured as much about the transportation services. I was just planning on getting stuff from the factory like say a Montecristo or RyJ or something as souvenirs and some bragging creds that I do have "authentic" sticks from where they were made. I'm also thinking maybe it might be cheaper there too (factory or duty free). Of course I will have a price list with me (box prices that is) and if it's comparable..i will just order the stuff as usual.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am heading there in Nov.
Planning on bringing my own sticks.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

mrj205 said:


> Was there in April. Taxis are questionable...ask the concierge to connect you with a safe, non scamming transport company. Roads are horrible there, with essentially no follwed speed limits or traffic laws...the ride will be scary! Can't speak to the factories. Most cigars made in the DR are made primarily for export. Therefore, anything you find in the DR will be vastly overpriced. Anything reasonable will be counterfeit, even the Dominican made smokes. Bringing back smokes is no problem, just be aware that most everything you see at the resort or shopping areas will be counterfeit. Have fun!


100% correct. Book a reputable driver, make calls before you go to see if they offer a tour. If you don't get your name on the list, you can't get into the free zones. And cigars are 50-80% more expensive in the DR. A lot of the tours will give you a few cigars, but bring your own...

It's different for those of us in the industry, because we are working, but if you go to Camp David, or General, there is never a shortage of cigars. Litto is pretty generous as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

USMCGunrock said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents.
> 
> My wife surprised me today by telling me that she booked us a trip to Punta Cana, DR for my birthday next month. On this trip she and I are going to do the regular vacation stuff and then visit some cigar factories on my level-up day. Few of the places that she saw were: _La Flor Dominicana Cigar Factory Tour and _Tabacalera de Garcia Cigar Factory Tour.
> After googling these locations, they are about an hour and a half travel from Punta Cana. How is traveling around there by taxi? Does anybody have any other good suggestions on where to go? It would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Many Fake Cuban and Non Cubans in the D.R. All Dominican made cigars are made for export. So they are exported and imported back with a high tariff.
As Bullman has said bring your own!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

I've never been, but Rocky Patel has a factory there. I got to talk to Rocky and the tours sound awesome. He said that he let's people blend their own cigars and they will roll a box of your blend for you to take home.


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Gentlemen,

Thank you very much for the advice and recommendations. Good thing I got myself a herf a dor just collecting dust that I can put into good use. Looks like my sticks are going to get to travel back to their place of birth. lol


----------



## Sdober (Dec 20, 2012)

Anything reasonable will be counterfeit, even the Dominican made smokes. Bringing back smokes is no problem, just be aware that most everything you see at the resort or shopping areas will be counterfeit.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I was in the DR - Samana last August, their selection is not great and as many mentioned 98% fake. Always try before buying and know you're not buying the real thing. So never pay more than 1/2 of what they are asking, always bargain with them. The airport I was in had a humidor and sold the big name brands.

Here's some pics of the Airport Humidor...























































PS - The Fauxhibas are definitely fake, but I got a good deal and was able to try a few before buying the box.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

When I was there last month I didn't see 1 real one......
The only thing legit was Oliva and they were selling at 25.00/cigar


----------



## themayor (Aug 26, 2007)

just got back friday went on the don lucas cigar tour they will pick you up at the hotel very nice humidor i highly recomend


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, we did go to Don Lucas when we went there back in October. Unfortunately, when we got back home Ms. Sandy came and did damage to our place so posting this was the last thing on my mind. I picked up couple of bundles of their cigars which I didn't even get to enjoy when we got back cuz of the flooding we got. Anyway, it was an OK place. We got there during their lunch break and everyone was just lounging around not even paying much attention to us until what's his name hand to get a couple of guys to show us the their process. We felt rushed too..as in we were in and out of the place within like 30 mins. Oh well, maybe next time :/


----------



## Sdober (Dec 20, 2012)

Sdober said:


> Anything reasonable will be counterfeit, even the Dominican made smokes. Bringing back smokes is no problem, just be aware that most everything you see at the resort or shopping areas will be counterfeit.


Just got back friday went on the don lucas cigar tour they will pick you up at the hotel very nice humidor i highly recomend.

mission hill golf


----------



## Mw-pugs (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm heading to punta Cana at the beginning of April and am going to the don lucas factory what did you guys pick up there and what can I expect to pay?


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Mw-pugs said:


> I'm heading to punta Cana at the beginning of April and am going to the don lucas factory what did you guys pick up there and what can I expect to pay?


Expect to pay similar to US prices on the cigars. Depending on size, the price can start from around $50 and above for a bundle.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

We were at the paradisus punta cana in january and it was pretty disappointing cigar wise. Over priced for ncs, and most of the ccs were fake. The cohiba were terrible fakes-font, band, etc, were not even close. Only thing that was legit cc wise were bolivars that they opened a new box of in front of us. We wanted to go to the lfd factory, but it was a holiday there on the mon before we left, so we couldnt even go. I mostly bought the bolivars n hand rolled dr sticks, which were hit or miss as well. Some would be ok, others were no smokeable bc of the very tight draw


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I didn't have a change to go on a factory tour while in DR, but a friend of mine stumbled on a La Aurora field & factory tour that he thoroughly enjoyed. Not sure if they do regular tours, but their facility is in Santiago. they had a day rental car. Not sure how comfortable you feel driving around DR, but it's an option if you're going to do a lot of site seeing. 

They offered cigars upon arrival, before lunch and some to take. Sounds pretty cool if you can find this offering.

Have fun & be safe...a few "ladies of the night" hang out around Punta Cana, & a lot of men go for that reason. They blend it quite well and will be waiting for you to step out without your wife. Just an FYI...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> I was in the DR - Samana last August, their selection is not great and as many mentioned 98% fake. Always try before buying and know you're not buying the real thing. So never pay more than 1/2 of what they are asking, always bargain with them. The airport I was in had a humidor and sold the big name brands.
> 
> Here's some pics of the Airport Humidor...
> 
> ...


Nice pics as always thanks for sharing!


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm heading to Punta Cana this weekend, anything I need to know that hasn't already been posted? Are there any legit sticks in the airport/duty free? Anybody have any preferences or good smokes that they got from Don Lucas? Thanks


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

klittle250 said:


> I'm heading to Punta Cana this weekend, anything I need to know that hasn't already been posted? Are there any legit sticks in the airport/duty free? Anybody have any preferences or good smokes that they got from Don Lucas? Thanks


Keith,

1. Don't buy cigars at the beach.
2. Don Lucas carry legit CC and import cigars, but the imports I think is cheaper here in the US especially when ordered from known retailers.
3. Don Lucas cigars are ok. I just bought some as souvenirs...I bought the medium blend they have. They will give you a free cigar to smoke while you are there, so if you like'em, get'em. 
4. If you can, bring your own favorite cigars or you will be paying a lot of money for them there.

Safe trip and enjoy!!!!!

Ed


----------

